#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Εισαγωγή στο AutoCAD Civil 3D, Θεσσαλονίκη, 24-28.02.2014

## mktopo

*Πότε:* 24 (Δευτέρα) & 26-29 (Παρασκευή) Μαρτίου (νέα ημερομηνία)*
Πού:*  Θεσσαλονίκη, έδρα του ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ (νέα θέση)*
Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 100,00¤

Μετά την επιτυχημένη διεξαγωγή του σεμιναρίου "Εισαγωγή στο AutoCAD Civil 3D" στις 27 Νοεμβρίου έως και τις 5 Δεκεμβρίου 2013 στη Θεσσαλονίκη , ανακοινώθηκε επαναληπτικός κύκλος στις 24-28 Φεβρουαρίου.




Βασικός σκοπός αυτού του πρακτικού σεμιναρίου είναι η εκμάθηση των κύριων λειτουργιών του AutoCAD Civil 3D ώστε οι χρήστες του να είναι σε θέση να χρησιμοποιούν όλα εκείνα τα αναλυτικά εργαλεία του προγράμματος που διευκολύνουν τη σχεδίαση και παρακολούθηση ενός έργου υποδομής.

Μετά την επιτυχή παρακολούθηση του σεμιναρίου, οι καταρτιζόμενοι θα είναι ικανοί να δημιουργούν, να επεξεργάζονται, να τροποποιούν και να αναλύουν τα αντικείμενα του AutoCAD Civil 3D για τη διαχείριση: 

ΣημείωνD.T.M.Χωματουργικών εργασιώνΣτοιχείων οδοποιίαςΔικτύων αγωγών. 
Επίσης, θα έχουν αποκτήσει βασικές γνώσεις για να σχεδιάζουν τυπικές τομές και τρισδιάστατα μοντέλα οδοποιίας αλλά και για να εισάγουν ή/και να εξάγουν στοιχεία από το πρόγραμμα για το πεδίο ή για άλλες εφαρμογές.

* Αίτηση συμμετοχής:* *Εισαγωγή στο AutoCAD Civil 3D (Α22)*
* Επιστημονική υπεύθυνη:* Μαρία Κώστα, ΑΤΜ, Maria.Kosta@km-solutions.gr

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

*Κόστος:* 100¤/αίτηση

*Πού:* στα γραφεία του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ στη Ζεύξιδος;

----------


## mktopo

Λόγω των αυξημένων απαιτήσεων του λογισμικού, το σεμινάριο θα πραγματοποιηθεί σε νησίδα Η/Υ της Πολυτεχνικής Σχολής του Α.Π.Θ.

----------

